# Enlightenment



## MonsieurAquilone

Enlighten me with this word in various languages! Also, "harmony", please.


----------



## elroy

In Arabic: *التنور* _(at-tanawwur)_


----------



## betulina

I think it could be translated in different ways in Catalan, depending on the context: "il·lustració", "il·luminació", "aclariment" (although we'd rather use the verb).


----------



## optimistique

Dutch: _litterally:    _*verlichting*
_figuratively_:*opheldering/verheldering *


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese: *Iluminismo*.


----------



## Whodunit

In German, there are two possible translations: *Aufklärung* and *Erleuchtung*. I think you need the first one.


----------



## cherine

elroy said:
			
		

> In Arabic: *التنور* _(at-tanawwur)_


 
The word mostly used for enlightenment is *التنوير* at-tanweer.
Here's a link with the two words (the English and the Arabic) on the cover of a book.

French (among other meanings maybe) : *Les Lumières*
Te name of that period is translated in Arabic as 3asr at-tanweer عصر التنوير


----------



## Whodunit

cherine said:
			
		

> French (among other meanings maybe) : *Les Lumières*
> Te name of that period is translated in Arabic as 3asr at-tanweer عصر التنوير


 
Are we supposed to translate the name of the "era"? (The Enlightenment) Otherwise, I'd suggest "éclaircissement" (or perhaps "reconnaissance") as French equivalent.


----------



## Mikk

Hi all!! (übrigens hi whodunit!)

uhmm...my question is the same than whodunit.....do you want the translation for the era/historical period or for the word....or both?  

In Spanish,
specifically the era: Ilustración
also : iluminación


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Enlightenment as in Buddhist 'Enlightenment'.  C'est plutot "illumination" pour la religion, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## cherine

In this case, there's إشراق ishraq (with a long "a")


----------



## LaSmarjeZ

In italian the period is "illuminismo", for the rest I would say "illuminazione"


----------



## betulina

If we talk about the historical period, in Catalan it is only "la Il·lustració".


----------



## dodie

in indonesian: pencerahan


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
For the era, ο Διαφωτισμός _m._, (ο ðiafotism*o*s).
For the rest, η διαφώτιση _f._, (i ðiaf*o*tisi) is more accurate.


----------



## jancho

*Czech:*
_osvícení n
osvícenství n_


----------



## Saluton

MonsieurAquilone said:


> Enlightenment as in Buddhist 'Enlightenment'.


So you don't mean the era? Then in Russian it will be *просветление*.


----------



## phosphore

Serbian:

Age of Enlightenment - _prosvetiteljstvo_
Religious enlightenment - _prosvetljenje_


----------



## robbie_SWE

In Romanian we have multiple alternatives: 

*Epoca Luminilor* - the Enlightenment (the period)
*iluminism* - enlightenment

 robbie


----------



## Hakro

*Finnish:*

_valistus_ = (the Age of) Enlightenment
- it can also mean education, instruction, teaching etc.

_valaistus_ - in some cases meaning elucidation.


----------



## Outsider

MonsieurAquilone said:


> Enlightenment as in Buddhist 'Enlightenment'.  C'est plutot "illumination" pour la religion, n'est-ce pas?


In Portuguese, that would be *iluminação (espiritual)* or *esclarecimento*.


----------



## ninjalj

For the spiritual one:

In Japanese, 悟り (satori).
In Spanish, iluminación o revelación (alcanzar la iluminación, tener una revelación).


----------



## AmideLanval

"el Iluminismo" and its corresponding adjective "iluminista" are common (mainly Latin American) alternatives to "la Ilustración" and "el Siglo de las Luces".


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Polish

Oświecenie  (_siècle des Lumières) = _Age of Enlightenment

oświecać (verb)  = enlighten

oświecenie, wyjaśnienie = enlightenment


----------



## Penyafort

betulina said:


> I think it could be translated in different ways in Catalan, depending on the context: "il·lustració", "il·luminació", "aclariment" (although we'd rather use the verb).



The contexts being the following:

*Il·lustració* for the Age of Enlightenment.
*il·luminació* for the spiritual one, as in Buddha's enlightenment.
*aclariment *when enlightenment means clarification.


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao
in Italian


Penyafort said:


> *Il·lustració* for the Age of Enlightenment.> *L'illuminismo
> il·luminació* for the spiritual one, as in Buddha's enlightenment.> *L'illuminazione
> aclariment *when enlightenment means clarification.> *Il chiarimento *


----------

